# Lukes Riparium --plants are in at last!



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Time to start getting the bits together ready for my riparium! My planters will soon be on order from ripariumsupplys and im gradually getting other bits together.

I'm going to gutt out and convert my existing tank for the job,

first off can i get some opinions onsome of these postions of slate, I know its not in the tank just want some ideas if you think i should use them at all!

idea 1











idea 2











idea 3











so just some ideas i know hard to visualize in tank was just playing about with it, too much for a riparium or not right? 

thanks guys


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l like idea 2 because you incorporated the idea of both 1 and 3's look of leaning pieces of slate on top of each other. At the same time l like the 2nd pictures awkward stack of slate pieces. For some odd reason l find messy more natural than neatly stacked pieces of slate but that's just me. Good luck with the build! One more thing l forgot to point out, Just make sure the slate pieces don't collapse and crack the bottom of your tank, would hate to have a mini flood at your place.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

!shadow! said:


> l like idea 2 because you incorporated the idea of both 1 and 3's look of leaning pieces of slate on top of each other. At the same time l like the 2nd pictures awkward stack of slate pieces. For some odd reason l find messy more natural than neatly stacked pieces of slate but that's just me. Good luck with the build! One more thing l forgot to point out, Just make sure the slate pieces don't collapse and crack the bottom of your tank, would hate to have a mini flood at your place.


Okay, you're either single or your wife has no idea that you put rocks on the furniture. I would definitely get smacked if I did that. :eek5:


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

lol no not married yet!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks like you have a good start Luke.

Have you seen the AquaFleur selection of plants at PlantedBox.com? There are a number of good ones there for ripariums. It it mainly emersed-grown material, so all you have to do is repot in the riparium planter and set them up in your tank.

Full Range of Aquatic Plants by AquaFleur


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

no i didnt know about this site its fantastic! thanks for the heads up think ill get my plants from there! ive just gotta research which plants will be suitable,


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> no i didnt know about this site its fantastic! thanks for the heads up think ill get my plants from there! ive just gotta research which plants will be suitable,


Just remember that most of the tank will be covered by the planters and rafts! So only low light plants like _anubias' _and _cryptocornes _(bad spelling) will work. Looks like you of to a good start. :thumbsup:
Jake


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok cool, im just looking at a new external filter but cant decide between ehiem or fluval!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

can i ask quick question before i go any further! my tank has a plastic cover which i will remove for the riparium but it has no rim so glass cant be added to cover half the top of the tank, is there plants that i can get that dont have to be moist or damp all the time?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have already looked around in the PlantedBox.com site and spotted some good plant choices. I've got to run now but I'll try to be back in a while with a list of suggestions.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok cool thanks


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> I have already looked around in the PlantedBox.com site and spotted some good plant choices. I've got to run now but I'll try to be back in a while with a list of suggestions.


That site is a great find! Are there any such sites in the US, where most of the aquatic plants are in pots, and emersed grown? I hadn't given any thought to trying any of these plants.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Alright here are some suggestions for plants among the PlantedBox.com selections.


_Echinodorus cordifolius _'Tropica Marble Queen' is an excellent riparium centerpiece subject









*

_Bacopa_ species form pleasing floating carpets if rooted in a hanging planter, then trained to grow forward to cover a trellis raft. This picture shows _B. madagascariensis_ (not available in that catalog) but either of their other offerings should give a similar result 










*

_Limnophila aromatica_ (the left-most plant here) will create a similar floating carpet effect









*

Various other stems, such as _Hygrophila_, _Rotala_ and _Alternanthera_, would also be worth trying

*

Try _Juncus repens_ to create a grassy effect


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks so much really really big help!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

hydrophyte or anyone else, can you give me any more taller stemmed plants that will sit nicley with the marble queen?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> hydrophyte or anyone else, can you give me any more taller stemmed plants that will sit nicley with the marble queen?


Aluminum plant is a great plant that would look good I think.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

hey guys im looking into lighting at the moment and im going to get a overtank system but what power and size lights do you think will suffice? Obviously the submerged plants are going to be low light anyway but what about the upper plants?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I would go with a T5HO fixture. As long as you have it hung above the tank, you should be fine!
Jake

EDIT: Take a look at some hydroponics light fixtures. They are easy to hang, and cheap! Some aren't of the best construction so be a little carefully.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Luke I'm getting your box ready to go right here.

Jake is right you should be able to light up that tank well enough for the plants with a single 24-watt HO T5. It helps a lot to also use a good reflector.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok cool thanks sounds good, cant wait! The problem is I cant hang the light fixture so need to use the overtank system that clips onto the sides of the tank, I can only find an arcaidia one that uses two tubes, what watt and size shall I use if i have to use two tubes instead of the one 24 watt t5?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I can't find where you told us the dimensions of your tank. If it is a 24-30 inch long tank, you are limited to T5HO (24 watt) or T5NO bulbs (14 watt), or PC bulbs, 55 watt, for example. Two T5NO bulbs give a bit more light than one T5HO, and one T5HO bulb gives about a third more light than a PC bulb. Two T5HO bulbs could be used on a riparium, but if it isn't high enough above the tank you will have constant battles with algae. The algae problems can be eased a lot by having floating plants on the water surface to shade the underwater plants.

So, there are a lot of options, all of which can be made to work well. You can get whatever fixture you can find, then adapt your set up to match the light output.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok cool I'll get some info on the light fixture and show you guys see what you think about it


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.shoppingbank.com/sb/pia/d/glo+t5ho+linear+lighting+system+24w+58+101cm+single/pid/7227895

Can anyone have a look and see what they think please, I would get the 24 watt fixture as shown, it fits tankks 23 to 40 inches, my tank is 24 inches.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That light looks great!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That light ought to work well. The price looks relatively good too. It seems like prices for a lot of things are marked up quite a lot in the UK.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

tell me about it! The first few lights I found where in the £70's! Just hope the price doesnt change, waiting for my next pay check!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

guys just looked more into that light fixture and its only a single bulb at 24 watts, should I get the double version at 2 times 24 watts? which is this http://www.ukpetsupplies.com/Details.aspx?Action=1&ProdId=3092#


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

The single 24w will be fine. I use a 24w T5HO on my 20g, and it works great.
Jake


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like idea #2


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Because you can't hang the light higher to reduce the intensity, I think the one bulb unit is the best idea. You will need to keep the water level down to less than half in order to have room for the riparium plants. That light is down pretty close to the top of the tank.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok so if i do end up getting idea #2 what two type of bulbs will work best in my set up? day light, power glo e.t.c?...


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok maybe just the single one then I was worried about how two bulbs would affect algea and the plants, if its just the one bulb im going for will i need a daylight?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Bulbs are always a personal choice. I like the appearance of the 10,000K bulb I have, but it does tend to wash out some colors. I like the appearance of the GE9325K bulb I use, but it looks terrible in photos. And, I like my 6500K spiral CFL bulbs appearance.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

If you can get a hold of a Giesemann 6000K midday lamp it will give you real nice color rendering for the plants.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok cool think i got some ideas for a bulb thanks, Now im onto the ubstrate for the bottom of the tank? I was thinking sand with another gravel type substrate on top, I've been readin around the forum and people have so many different ideas on which sand and substrate to use, I see pool filter sand allot is this any good?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

A riparium will almost always involve a lot of shade over the water, so you can generally assume you have low light for the underwater plants. That pretty well eliminates plants that need high light, and it means the low light plants you will likely use won't grow very fast. So, fertilizing the underwater plants isn't a major concern. And, having a fertile substrate isn't a major concern. Pool filter sand will hold the plants well, and plants do grow well in it. It is usually light colored so it reflects enough light to keep the underwater scene brighter. I keep my sand depth down to around an inch or so, to maximize the water volume for the fish, and because I don't have many plants rooted in the substrate. I like needle leaf Java fern, attached to driftwood pieces as an underwater plant, and they require very little substrate.

You can do fine with any of the aquarium substrates, but darker ones can make the underwater scene look pretty gloomy.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok so that pretty much rules out the use of co2?
Ok sounds good, pool filter sand it is! I saw in one of hydrophytes tank he added a small layer of gravel to the sand is this purely asthetic or does it hold a purpose? 
Another burning question is the substrate in the riparium planters, I've been suggested to use columbo flora base, does this sound good? Also what/how do you fertilise them going forward?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> ok so that pretty much rules out the use of co2?
> Ok sounds good, pool filter sand it is! I saw in one of hydrophytes tank he added a small layer of gravel to the sand is this purely asthetic or does it hold a purpose?
> Another burning question is the substrate in the riparium planters, I've been suggested to use columbo flora base, does this sound good? Also what/how do you fertilise them going forward?


I would use Riparium Supply's substrate insteade. For fertilization, put a root tab or two into the planter and you should be fine. I have never heard of flora base, so I can't tell you if it would work or not.
Jake


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You can use CO2 if you wish, but I doubt that it will offer much benefit. I'm using Seachem Flourite Dark for my planters, but any substrate that doesn't have too large or too small particles, and is dark colored, should work fine. The dark color helps "hide" the planters from your vision.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

The layer of pebbles/gravel on top of the sand helps hide debris. So it is purely ornamantal.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

now im going to sound really really dumb here! but at what level do set the planters at on the water line? If the rim is above the water line how do you water the plants? Also I read somewhere that you could use an airstone to circulate water around the planters but I dont know if the small planters have any holes in for the water to cirulate through? (if they have that obviuosly solves the watering thing)
thanks guys


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> now im going to sound really really dumb here! but at what level do set the planters at on the water line? If the rim is above the water line how do you water the plants? Also I read somewhere that you could use an airstone to circulate water around the planters but I dont know if the small planters have any holes in for the water to cirulate through? (if they have that obviuosly solves the watering thing)
> thanks guys


I usually have my planters in the water so that the black mushroom head fastener is touching the water. The plants are watered by there root system, which is under water. As for circulation, all the planters have holes in them (on the back and bottem) so water will go though the planter no matter what. I have never heard of using an airstone like that. I would guess that it might help a little. I have never done anything to 'promote' water movment through my planters (other then the holes), and I have never had a problem.
Jake


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It is likely that some plants will do better with the planter cup almost all under water, and others will do better if only the lower third of the planter cup is under water. I think this form of an aquarium is too new to be able to say for sure which plants require which submersion with any accuracy, or even to be sure it makes much difference. There is a lot of room left for experimenting to figure out some of the answers. That's part of the fun.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

definitly! cant wait for the planters to arrive now!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> now im going to sound really really dumb here! but at what level do set the planters at on the water line? If the rim is above the water line how do you water the plants? Also I read somewhere that you could use an airstone to circulate water around the planters but I dont know if the small planters have any holes in for the water to cirulate through? (if they have that obviuosly solves the watering thing)
> thanks guys


There are certain plants that seem to need more oxygen around their roots and do best with the palnter cup raised up higher in the water, but most grow well with the planter situated with the top rim just slightly above the water level. Most of the best riparium plants are well-adapted to this kind of rooting environment. There are holes in the bottom and the rear surface of the small planter cup, so there is some water diffusion through the planter media.

If it travels alright you should see your box in a week or so.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

hey guys thought I'd put a few shots of my tank as it is now before the converstion to a riparium!


















and just one shot of my betta


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That tank looks great! Better than my first attempt.
Jake


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

cheers jake looking much more forward to my riparium though!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

planters arrived!!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

luke20037 said:


> planters arrived!!


Now your hooked, hoped you ordered a few dozen extra planters as befroe long you will have them all filled. :tongue:

Craig


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

well i've only got a 24 inch long tank so i'll see how these fill it up!

Can anyone point me towards/post some pictures of how they have there trellis set up on there planters in there tank? 

Thanks


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

also (sounding dumb again) what are the black bands for that come with the planters and trellis?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Luke. This is a quick note I have to run soon.

There are a number of good journals here on TPT that you can consult for how to configure those rafts & planters. Just run a search for "riparium" and you should see them.

Those rubber bands are a new product. They are made from water-resistant EPDM rubber. You can use them to wrap around the planters (top-to-bottom) to hold in top-heavy plants (such as _Spathiphyllum_ peace lilies) after planting while new roots form.

Remember to be mindful while handling those magnets. They are super strong. Do not allow them to slam together because the plastic coating or magnet can break if you do.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

can anyone help me with the "golden rule" my tank measures to find the best water level for tank,
width 14"
depth 16"
length 24"


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The rafts can be used to hold up creeping plants growing from planter cups, or for stem plants/moss which grow without a planter cup. The hook and loop fasteners on them let you attach them to a planter cup for the first use, or just to keep them in one location, plus you can connect two rafts together with them to get a larger area raft. The center insert in the nano trellis raft will hold stem plants in the notches (or in bigger notches you cut yourself), so the cut end of the stem is in the water and the rest held above water. The "C" shaped foam pieces are floats that you clip on to the raft "legs" so they can support more weight.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The Golden Ratio:









a+b=16, for your tank. a and b are 9.88 and 6.13 inches. 

I think this is right?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok cool thanks hoppy


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

yet again another question! I really want to get the dosing of ferts right in this tank and need some help!
I was going to get some root tabs for the planters but do I need to dose dry/liquid ferts to the tabs too? My only expiriance with ferts is using a weekly 10ml dose of ferrpol.

Online description --------JBL Ferrorol contains potassium, sulfur, iron, as well as the trace elements manganese, molybdenum, zinc, copper, boron, and cobalt in plant acceptable form.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/aquatic_plants_care/fertilizer/jbl/81116

The link is to the liquid fert, I'm sure for better results I will need to dose more in depth ferilisers but I have no knkowlage further than the above. I've read about macro and micro ferts liquid and dry but dont know how they work how they are used and which to use for the planters/submerged plants?

Thanks to anyone who can help!!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I can only tell you what I do: I follow the dosing method described in the first sticky in the Fertilizing Forum here. Except, I dose less than half the recommended dosages, since I have low light. Also, I change about 4 gallons of water per day in my two tanks, which have about 30-40 gallons of water in them. That keeps the tank water reasonably fresh, and prevents any big buildup of any fertilizer. I use KNO3, KH2PO4 and CSM+B, all purchased directly or indirectly from http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/ which is close to where I live. In addition I use a few little bits of "Osmocote" fertilizer in each of my planter cups.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Luke this shot here shows how to use the planter cup and trellis raft together to plant carpeting stem plants, such as _Ludwigia_ and _Bacopa_. By trimming the growing stem tips as they extend beyond the raft you can encourage the plant to grow more bushy and cover the foam and plastic pieces.










The plants can form a very nice floating carpet of foliage with this configuation.

I can't remember, have you been over to UKAPS yet? There are several members over there starting riparium setups too.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

no not yet i will do though hydro, Also craigthor has amazing lights on his riparium which are (JBJ Viper K-2 70 watt Metal Halide) now I know that this paticular model will be to big and powerful for my little 18 gallon but does anyone know of a smaller (and cheaper than $200 or so dollars is out of my price range!) that will fit my tank, I would love to find one as this idea seems better than my previous of using the overtank lighting system as the plants will have more room to grow, i can't find anything simalar in the UK so thought you guys might know of one in the US,
thanks again!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

You could grow some really great plants under metal halides, but you could do just as well with more economical HO T5s. With somewhat less intense light you will experience less trouble with algae and the plants will not be so demanding of fertilization.

If you can find pendant T5s of the kind used for hydroponics gardening you could probably get set up quite easily. One or two 24-watt T5 lamps with good reflectors ought to be sufficient for your setup.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok cool i thought as much but it doesnt hurt to ask and double check!


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey, not sure if you answered this question yet, but, what fish are you going to keep in there? Also, I like your equipment, I never got a good look at riparium equipment before it was attached/planted on.

*Sigh* it seems like all the cool kids are making ripariums these days...


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

well at the moment ive got male/female betta, four kitty tetras, four leapord danios and four red eyed tetras, plus a few cherry shrimp. I'm going to buy a cheap 2 gallon tank to house them in whilst im working on converting my tank to the riparium! I'll more than likely put all the fish in and see how it goes, if not my dad has a bigger tank down stairs and ill transfer one of the schools to that.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

VincentK said:


> *Sigh* it seems like all the cool kids are making ripariums these days...


Dats right! :icon_mrgr


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

VincentK said:


> Hey, not sure if you answered this question yet, but, what fish are you going to keep in there? Also, I like your equipment, I never got a good look at riparium equipment before it was attached/planted on.
> 
> *Sigh* it seems like all the cool kids are making ripariums these days...


But, you too can be "cool"! Just send a check for $XXX to Riparium Supply and the girls will be ringing your doorbell daily! (Assuming they work for UPS):icon_mrgr


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> But, you too can be "cool"! Just send a check for $XXX to Riparium Supply and the girls will be ringing your doorbell daily! (Assuming they work for UPS):icon_mrgr


roud:


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

least i'm getting in the "cool" club now guys! lol


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> But, you too can be "cool"! Just send a check for $XXX to Riparium Supply and the girls will be ringing your doorbell daily! (Assuming they work for UPS):icon_mrgr


Nice try! I was half way to my checkbook when I realized...


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

hey guys any ideas on an external filter i dont want to over do the power side as ill only have like 7 gallons or so of water, also this will be my first external filter so I'm unsure of thw works of the fittings that would suit a riparium style of setup?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Luke an external canister filter is a good idea so that you won't have so much junk in the water, but I wonder if you will find one that does not have too much flow for just 7 gallons of water(?). It should be easy enough to do a plumbing retrofit so that the intake & return can reach down to the water. I have a thread here somewhere that describes a fix that I applied, but now I can't find it(?).

Do you have any pictures yet of this setup?


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Have you considered using a small Duetto internal filter? Thats what I have on my 29 rip and it does a great job keeping the 12-15 gallons of water clean. It does require more frequent cleaning as it slows down after about 2 weeks.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

no not as of yet hydro still waiting for next pay check in two weeks to progress further just trying to finalise everything to know what to buy straight away. Regarding the flow could i not use some kind of "tap" in the system to reduce the flow? In which case I could get a larger filter?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

i have a fuval internal filter mrjg already but i want to try to keep equipment to a minimum inside the tank


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Are you committed to the idea of lowering the water? If you have any way to hang the light above the tank you might prefer the look of plants growing up and out of the top.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

no im comminted theres no way i can hang the light where the tank is and I cant move it so looks like im going to have to move the water lower


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

How many gallons per hour is that filter rated?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

You could also try using a powerhead with a nice prefilter. I like the one in my tank, though it isn't as nice as a canister.
Jake


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

which my internal fluval? is it over kill to get an ehiem?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Just a small update guys, got my tank for holding my fish when working on my main tank, going to use it after for either a fry tank or to grow plants in?!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

More questions! In the nano trellis I was thinking maybe java fern? My tank wont have any hood or glass cover so will it have enough humidity for that type of plant? Can anyone suggest a few other good plants for a nano trellis? Also when planting do I have to use established water or can they go straight into tap? (including the submerged crypts ill be getting?)


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

The best plants that I have found for use with the Nano Trellis Raft are various _Pilea_ species. These are generally sold as houseplants and at least here in the US they are pretty easy to find. Here is a shot of a raft with one of the best, "aluminum plant" (_Pilea cardierei_).










Most of the hardy planted aquarium and riparium plants will grow just fine in regular tapwater. It is best to condition it for removal of chlorine and stabilization of temperature and pH before adding to the tank.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

These two raft plantings are doing very well for me. I got them at a plant nursery, sold as houseplants, in 2-2 1/2 inch pots. The left one is a Fittonia, called "silver nerved" by the nursery. The other one wasn't labeled, but it looks like a Pilea, one with red stems and small leaves.

Both of these I washed off all of the soil, then soaked them under water for a day, and planted them, roots and all, in nano trellis rafts. Soon I expect to prune off most of the old roots, since they are a bit unsightly.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

right i've got an idea for the planters most have been suggested by hydro!
So from planters left to right, marble queen in the first then alternanthera cardinalis then hygrophilia guanesis (fourth planter stuck on, need help with) fith planter will be most probably bacopa leading onto a trellis. 
So I have room for four more trellisis and the fourth planter.
Also which crypts do you think will work best for the underwater section, I dont want them to grow really big as its a fairly small tank, http://www.plantedbox.com/shop/inde...&search_in_description=1&keyword=cryptocoryne


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

also found some where I can get my hands on a peace lily, will this be to large for my tank?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

"Peace Lily", or Spathiphyllum, comes in several varieties. Some are relatively low growing and make great riparium plants until they finally get too big. Others are just too big.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

maybe not a peace lily then, any other suggestions?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I know that there are some _Dieffenbachia_ that do very well in a riparium planter. They are redily available, though I don't know what sp. work.
Jake


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

cool looks good, so when buying more house plants I read some where about submerging them in water for a day? Is that right? Also if I submerge it do I submerge it in the planter or just free rooted?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Be aware that there are quite a few houseplants that aren't really suitable for riparium culture. The best ones are those that occur in swampy or other wet situations out in nature. The most suitable that I have run into are various _Pilea_, _Spathiphyllum_ and _Dieffenbachia_.

For houseplants that are rooted in regular composted potting media, you can expect most of the existing roots to die off when transitioning to water culture. The plant will look rather sad for a month or so until new water-adapted roots begin to form.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> Be aware that there are quite a few houseplants that aren't really suitable for riparium culture. The best ones are those that occur in swampy or other wet situations out in nature. The most suitable that I have run into are various _Pilea_, _Spathiphyllum_ and _Dieffenbachia_.
> 
> For houseplants that are rooted in regular composted potting media, you can expect most of the existing roots to die off when transitioning to water culture. The plant will look rather sad for a month or so until new water-adapted roots begin to form.


The last houseplants I put in nano trellis rafts I left the soil roots intact. The plants never have looked sad, but the old roots are obviously just dieing. I think this may be better than cutting the roots off initially, but I'm not sure yet. I will trim off the dieing and dead roots soon, hoping to see some water adapted roots when I do.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok ill look for those species, do I have to submerge them at all before putting in tank


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It's a good idea to sink new plants underwater overnight to drown any bugs that they might be carrying. Watch out for leaf damage. Plants with soft leaves might begin to suffer leaf damage after a few hours underwater. Others, such as peace lilies, can stay underwater for days with no harm.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok thanks hydro, I was researching into sands for substrate and I can easily get play sand from where I work, more so than pool filter sand. The thing is I've been reading about it all over this forum and would like to get your opinions on it as I've read alot of different good/bad opinions.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

anything about the sand guys?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm just going to go for a sand from my lfs dont want to risk having sand that will affect my tank


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I would get PFS, because it is lighter and has a more uniform grane size. If you get it from your LFS, make sure it is made for freshwater tanks!
Jake


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

hey guys looking at plants and can anyone suggest a small low growing crypt please?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't know how tall it gets, but I think _wendtii_ would work.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

can anyone suggest some specific pileas im ordering all my plants now!!!!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I am a little late, but aluminum plant-(_Pilea caerdieri_), _Pilea_ 'Silver Tree' or _Pilea nummerifolia_ are all great Raft plants.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

new filter! fluval 105










started the pull down of tank! no fish and no plants










everything out!










Like new! Just going to paint back of tank black and set up filter, more updates tommorrow!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

im a little stuck with setting up the pipe work, where the piping is only ment to be set up to the rim of the tank the piping isnt long enough, so, to attatch the piping to the fluval filter fluval have made there on connecters which are glued onto the end of the piping, so to attatch the pipe can i just by a slightly larger pipe and use a jubiliee clip to tighten around fittings.
Do you think this will leak?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Hydrophyte has a write up on making longer pipes, at elast I think he does, so that you can un them down into the tank. Built using PVC.

Craig


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Craigthor said:


> Hydrophyte has a write up on making longer pipes, at elast I think he does, so that you can un them down into the tank. Built using PVC.
> 
> Craig


PVC and short pieces of clear vinyl tubing with an ID a little smaller than the OD of the PVC pipes and filter pipes. I'm using some filter pipes made that way, based on Hydrophytes ideas, and they work great, and were easy to make.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok cool im going to get the bits for it today my plants are arriving today as well! update with pics later


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

need urgent help!!! plants have arrived in a poor state dont know how to improve them? shall i cot off dead or wilted leaves? submerge them in water to regain strenghth? when in plnters shall i prop them up with a cane until strong enought to stand by them selves? also i think they have been grown submerged so how do i make them grow emmerged leaves???


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I think you should just plant them, give them lots of fertz and light and wait it out. How bad is it? Like rotting bad or sorta wilted bad? If leaves are rotting, take them off, but if they are a little wilted, don't.
Jake


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

just wilted they cant even hold them selves up! ive submerged them in my 7 gal for now there in there rip planters so annoyed my tanks set up and ready but got rubbish plants!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok so ive corvered the tank with cling film for 100% humidity as these plants have been grown submerged. How long will I need to do this for and when do i only cover say half the tank for less humidity?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

any ideas anyone?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much Luke. Just give those plants some time, and you should see them start to to adapt to their new environment and start to grow again. It is normal for plants to look sad and loose some foliage when moved to new conditions. The temporary cover is most definitely a good idea. 

I think that I recognize a couple of those plants, but it is difficult to tell for sure through the foggy glass. Can you give us a plant list? It will be easier to give more specific suggestions with an idea of what you have specifically.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Like Devin said, you don't have to worry. They should perk up in a day or two. Most if not all plants get a little droupy when they are shipped.
Jake


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

In the first photo the plant on the left looks like a Pilea, which doesn't really need the humidity, but I doubt that the humidity will hurt it either. Like everything else involving plants there is a lot to learn with ripariums. I found and continue to find that I just have to keep experimenting to find the best way to keep my various plants happy. Some I fail completely with. Others do very well. Some do poorly for a month then grow very well. Others grow well for a few weeks then start having problems.

But what fun would it be if it were too easy?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

yep your right hoppy!

in there I have feom left to right in planters, marble queen, rotala wallichii, alteranthera cardinalis and bacopa caroliana, the front right trellis is what im guessing is a pilea, wasnt labeled up in plant shop and the next is an old anubiaus from my last set up.

Any thoughts on how long I should keep it covered completley, to half covered to nothing?

Thanks guys you have really reassured me I thought I was doing really crap already!!!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

patience is the name of the game .


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

checked on the plants this morning and they still look dry even though the tank is humid, I read somewhere that spraying can help but will this effect the growth of emmersed leaves and keep sprouting submerged?

Ill update with pics when I'm home from work


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Spraying will just increase humidity. I highly doubt that it would cause the plants to produce aquatic leaves. By the way, what substrate are you using? I really really like the color.
Jake


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks! i have sand with a low level of gravel on top!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I doubt that the Rotala Wallichii will grow well emersed, since it has such thin, weak stems. In fact you are using almost all aquatic plants that require time to adjust to emersed conditions, if they ever do so. I know that I have had no success at all with aquatic plants that way. It is much, much easier when you use marginal plants or house plants that adapt well to marshy conditions - hydro culture growing.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> in there I have feom left to right in planters, marble queen, rotala wallichii, alteranthera cardinalis and bacopa caroliana, the front right trellis is what im guessing is a pilea, wasnt labeled up in plant shop and the next is an old anubiaus from my last set up.


I have to counter Hoppy's observations by saying that I have had real good luck with a couple of plants in your list. Here are some quick observations.


_Echinodorus_ 'Marble Queen'--excellent riparium plant, one of the best, adapts well to drier air/open-top tank
_Rotala wallichii_--no experience with this one
_Alternanthera cardinalis_--can grow well emersed and will adapt to drier air/open-top tank with time, has rather flimsy stems, so requires some care to grow into nice shape
_Bacopa carolinana_--real good riparium plant, but slow-growing, keep well-fertilized and prune to encourage bushy shape, will adapt to drier air/open-top tank with time

The _Anubias_ ought to do well too, although it will require some time to adapt and start growth.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

few shots from today


yeah i think the rotala wallichi is a wrong plant as it is so flimsy as hoppy says i might just plant in my other tank, can you look here https://aquarium-gardening.com/results.php?category=5 and see if any of these plants will do well?

The thing about using house plants is I cant find them anywhere!! Cant even find them to order!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Are there any plant nurseries there? Stores that sell plants for outdoor gardening often have a small selection of plants that are primarily grown indoors or in greenhouses. That can be a good place to find good candidates for a riparium.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

hey guys, question.....

the leaves on the marnle queen are near enough melted off, shall I trim them off and if so where to and trim any of the stem?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

any thoughts?


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

melting... I usually just leave it alone, and it kinda fixes itself, but I might be doing it wrong...


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

mine were melting, curling when I got them. I just trim off the part that is melting and hope that it fixes itself.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok cool, had a massive problem today! 4 dead fish! looks like another will be going soon too! not sure why maybe its because of the lack of submerged plants so added an air stone hope this helps


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

*asdf*

Did you say those plants were grown submerged?

I would say they are dry because they're adapting to atmospheric conditions. Imagine spending your entire life as a fish, finally crawling onto land. You'd start to look pretty dry and flaky 

What were the water parameters when your fish died?

Maybe try leaving the tank open for a bit?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah ive got wrap over the tank to keep the plants moist so hopefully if the leaves do melt of they should re-grow emmergant leaves!

Havent got a test kit so cant test, have added air stone thinking lack of air and all the co2 from plants not escaping could be problem?!

also the temp was 25 brought it back down to 23, it seems wierd but they are all the leapord danios that have died except one!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

oh and if anyone was wondering i took the risk on the marble queen seein as the leaves were near enough gone i trimmmed it right back to stem where new leaves where coming through


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

Did you get it online or from a local shop?

I wonder if they already came with disease?

Risky hobby this is. It's like cooking soup from ingredients around the world.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

online so could well be!! your not wrong benon, but as hoppy said in an earlier post it would be boring if it was easy!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

when i was in my tank earlier i knocked the bacopa and a stem fell of out of the planter in closer inspection the buried part of the plant was rotting, any ideas?!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

long shot of riparium planters



















bacopa, leaves are melting so aggressivley they are turning to green sludge!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Converting from submerged form over to emmersed take time, quite a bit of time actually. I'm converting alot of plants over to there emmersed forms and some are adapting faster then others. 

Java Ferns seem to just keep on going. I am keepimg these both submersed and emmersed, i do keep the humidty up though roughly 60ish percent and mist the tank at least 3 times a day.

Limnophilia Aromatica- This one is going to take a long time to full convert by the looks of it. After 2 weeks of ememrsed transition I only have a couple of small sprouts wiht a couple of new leaves.

Java Moss- Does well on either side of the water

Poacea 'Purple Bamboo'- Out of 6 stems 4 have made the transition and 2 died off. The remaining 4 are starting to grow well and have made the transition really well.

Hygrophila 'Bihar'- Slower to transition then my Aromatica. Lost several of its submerged elaves but have yet to see new growth out of it in 2 weeks.

Cyrtosperma Johnstonii- Super Slow grower will grow in less humid environments but has grow well since moving to a high humidty setup

Cryptocoryne sp.- Most have done well with no melt off and some have melted off completely and are just now starting to come back.

If you want to convert submerged to emmersed stems you really need to keep the humidty as high as possible and plan on many weeks of transition. It may be easier if you get a smaller tank for using to transition your plants over. Depending on what you keep in the long run will depend on how much humidty you will need overall.

Craig


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

Craigthor -

What problems do you have when converting plants?

I'm thinking about converting some Java Moss, but I don't want the process to be harmful to my animals.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

benon said:


> Craigthor -
> 
> What problems do you have when converting plants?
> 
> I'm thinking about converting some Java Moss, but I don't want the process to be harmful to my animals.


 
No real problems, most seem to make it other then a stems or 2 that doesn't transition well. Keeping the top covered as much as possible and keeping hte humidity up as high as you can helps. 

Java Moss should make the transition rather well.

Craig


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

My moss just kept on growing when I placed it on a raft. No transition at all that I could see. This was both Christmas moss and Java moss. But, with aquatic plants I have had very little success in converting them to emersed growth. I find it more trouble than I'm willing to put forth.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

im beginning to feel that way hoppy! but im going to carry on and reall try with what I have and if not try some emmergant plants instead, found some stores that do marginal pond plants, see how they go. Think I've got some diffenbachia i'll pic update see if anyone can ID.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you search the Plants forum for "Riparium Plant" you will find several posts about different plants we have tried, some very successful, others less so.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ive brought a peace lily and sorted out planters, the bacopa and alternanthera cardinalis where so badly gone ive just thrown them out, ive planted two stems of the alternanthera in the submerged part see if it comes back.





























red tiger lotus nymphaea zenkeri










marble queen trimmed right back sprouting new leaves so heres hoping!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

think im going to have to order some more planters from hydrophyte soon!! 

Have been looking around and found some stores which do marginal plants for ponds, do you think these will work? (havent got any names as of yet)

Also can anyone suggest a plant which will be planted then trained over a trellis, but a plant which is a marginal emmersed rather than trying again with bacopa??

thanks!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

picture updates got a diffenbachia today



















new crypts

the pilea (i think)



















has started to grow its aquatic roots!!!










close up of diffenbachia

enjoy---------i know i am!!
i woudl definitly recomend convertong your tank to a riparium!!!!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks great!!!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks jake!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's looking great Luke. This setup has a configuration similar to the one that JakeJ ahs put together. If you might have an extra, that chameleon plant (_Houttuynia cordata_) would do best in a hanging planter, rather than one a trellis raft.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

I was thinking that hydro, i'm going to do that right now, I,ve got a hydrocotyle verticillata for submerged part planting that too update with pics later


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Houttuynia cordata re-potted in planter










the hydrocotyle verticillata 










and a shot how its looking now


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

That Hydrocotyle Verticillata looks really nice there. And healthy too! When it grows its going to cover your heater tottaly so nice placement for it. Looking forward to seeing how this goes. Fair play to you!

Also are you adding any ferts of any sort yet? If so what ones?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

jus liquid ferapol so far waiting on some fert tabs then plant them with plants,


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

update-----------

new plants today got a lysimachia nummularia (creeping jenny) and another marginal pond plant, which I dont have a name for if anyone could ID?!










submerged/emmerged shot










anyone ID please?! it says it was an oxygenating submerged pond plant, I've pushed the planter completley underwater leaving a small section above water.










lastly another full tank shot, sorry about rubbish quality photos had to use my phone.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

any ideas on the ID of this plant please guys?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is looking good Luke. I don't know what that pond plant might be. It might or it might not do well in there. Some popular pond plants do best in water cooler than what is usually found in fish tanks. 

The peace lilies and dieffenbachia were good choices. I wanted to reiterate, however, that some of those emersed aquarium plants really can work very well for ripariums. It just takes some time and patience to transition them to emersed growth and grow them to fill in. 

The better part of the foliage that I had going in my 50-gallon setup was emersed aquatics, including _Bacopa_, _Limnophila_ and others.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

...hey Luke have posted over at ukaps.org/forum? There were a couple of members over there who had started ripariums.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks hydro!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd be interested to know what that fine-leaved pond plant is if you ever figure it out. It looks familiar, but I can't think what it is.

If you give it ferts that _Houttuynia_ should grow into a real nice specimen.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

think ive found what it is hydro, simaller leave shape, not 100% though

CALLITRICHE PALUSTRIS (Starwort) 
http://www.watersidenursery.co.uk/IS/ViewProduct.aspx?ProductId=13&Product=CALLITRICHE PALUSTRIS (Starwort)


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Tanks looking nice mate. Been on the ferts section of the forum trying to sort out the bloody fert situation! All this macro and micro and with the branded stuff it doesnt say what it is! When I find out ill let you know so we can start gettin the proper stuff in. I wish it was easier to buy bulk in england!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Tell mebout it swan


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that _Callitriche_ is right--that rings a bell. It will be interesting to see how it fares. I do seem to recall that it prefers cooler water.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

im hoping it fares well then! ill let you know how things go


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't know if it was intentional or not, but I think it's neat how the plants go from large to small.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks! it was intentional!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

right guys new plants!

think ive got another pilea and an aluminium plant?!



















top shot





































like this shot of moving water, I also got some algea cleaning shrimp and a bristle nose pleco will update on wit pics soon!

thanks for your inupt!










also can anyone ID this please? was only £1 so if its no good ill just keep it as a house plant!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Lookin' even better! Just so you know, that plant isn't aluminum plant. I think that the other plant is a _Pilea_ though. Keep it up!
Jake


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

oh ok cool, wasnt sure, well dont know what it is then! lol hope it does well, thanks jake


----------



## Flippy (Apr 19, 2010)

The last plant is a Chamaedorea Elegans (parlor palm) and it makes a great houseplant, although I don't know about it being in a riparium. (I asked the same question) If you do decide to try it you can be my guinea pig!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks for letting me know! think i will try it out, need to wait till my next pay check to order some more planters so its just going to have to live in its pot for now!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's all looking great there Luke. You found some good riparium plants. It will have a real nice appearance when they grow to cover the planters and trellis rafts.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks hydro, wish i had a bigger tank though now! 

thought id share this pic of my red tiger lotus, love the coloourations


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

The Rip is coming along nicely. Fair play to you experementing with all different plants. Pushing new boundaries!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That first plant, with the white veins and pink highlighting, looks like a great find. Keep your fingers crossed to be sure it will grow in a riparium. Is it on a raft or in the pot? Some plants will only do well one way, but I have no idea which way that would be for that plant. I think you are getting into the most entertaining part of ripariums now - trying new plants that look so great they just have to work.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

definitly hoppy! its in a raft but not doing so well at the moment! the leaves are becoming soft and floppy, may do well in a planter though, havent any spares though!

the floating pond plant on the far right isnt doing to well also, hydro said it might not like heat, new leaves that are floating further away from the planter are doing well but closer ones inside the planter are turning a light yellow colour, also lossing stems now and then, not enough to completly "bald" the plant but enought to notice,

do you guys think i should take it out before it gets anyworse, or battle on and see if it turns around?


----------



## stingraysrule (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi. We talked earlier on another thread, and since I loved your tank so much I thought I would give something like that a try. 
It is not much, but I am going to work on it. 
I just set it up tonight and my tiger salamanders are lovin it! 
I just threw a couple extra plants in there that did not do so well in my 75G. 
Don't laugh at it. Its gonna get better I hope. 
It is a rimless tank that is suppose to house a turtle. 
The measurements are 24" x 18" x 14. My bf set up 2 standard lights from a 55G under the cupboard. 15w x 2. So, I'll experiment and see how it goes. 
Thanks so much for the inspiration. 
Kathleen


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

I wouldnt laugh! Thats a great start!! Think it looks great with your tiger salamanders in it as well, makes a change from the usual fish! 

The only thing where you have your tank limits the emmergant plants you can have growing out of the top, obviously if you restricted yourself to lower growing plants it would be great!

Also, just a thought if you lowered the amount of substrate you could then make the water line like an inch lower giving you a bit more space up top?

Have you thought about ordering some planters off of hyrdropyte?!


----------



## stingraysrule (Apr 4, 2010)

hydroptye? I would love to. Do you have an url to take me to that? 
And, good idea about lowering the water line. I'll do that. 
My lighting is not the best tho. I only have 30w. I can change the bulbs, but the problem is that the lighting does not sit directly underneath the tank and only gets direct light 
over the back. 
Go you think I should think of something to get more light? 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

I think 30 watts is more than enough as mines only a t5 18watt, the thing is all the submerged plants should be low light needing plants like crypts.

http://ripariumsupply.com/

website for ordering planters!!


----------



## stingraysrule (Apr 4, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Kathleen, the amount of lighting you have depends also on what type of bulb you have. If you want some good info on ripariums, take a look at my blog The Planted Fish Bowl, or Hydrophytes Blog. Those plants you have in there right now are bog plants I believe, so they may or may not survive.
Sorry for hijacking your thread Luke!
Regards,
Jake


----------



## stingraysrule (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey you guys thanks. I will definitely take a look at it. 
Ok.. no more hijacking! Sorry about that Luke.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

lol thats ok im sure people will get help from it anyways! start a journal so we can see your progress!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

i'm so pissed off! was cleaning out my filter (fluval 105 external) and was clipping the hosing unit back into the filter and heard this slight snapping noise, taking no notice I started to pump the water back into the fiter. Looking down I saw water leaking everywhere!!! 

Got straight on the internet looking for the fluval customer services but cant find them, help!!!

EDIT-- found there website and emailed them!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> i'm so pissed off! was cleaning out my filter (fluval 105 external) and was clipping the hosing unit back into the filter and heard this slight snapping noise, taking no notice I started to pump the water back into the fiter. Looking down I saw water leaking everywhere!!!
> 
> Got straight on the internet looking for the fluval customer services but cant find them, help!!!
> 
> EDIT-- found there website and emailed them!


Do you have a backup filter? If it isn't quickly fixable, move the media from the 105 over to the extra filter. It really stinks having equipment malfunk.
Jake


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

tell me about it! yeah i got my old fluval internal ive just stuck in there for the moment! 

Let me update you guys whats happening in my tank as well, the viened plant with pink highlights has had a turn for the worse, as hoppy suggested it may well do better in a planter, so ive taken it out of the trellis and planted in a pot (as have no planters) to see if i can save it.










The CALLITRICHE PALUSTRIS (Starwort) has also had a bad turn, as hydro guessed I think the warmer water has had a bad affect on the colder loving plant. The leaves nearer the base of the plant became yellow and closer in to the planter brown. So I have moved it to my dads pond outside to see how it goes.

In the planter I have taken the CALLITRICHE PALUSTRIS out of I put in the Chamaedorea Elegans (parlor palm), Ive had it in really wet soil and its been doing ok so far.

Will post pic updates tommorrow


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

I spoke to fluval customer service and they are sending me a new aquastop valve already!

My tiger lotus is doing really well, growing and sprouting new leaves, but how do I make the leaves grow up more? Shall I trim of the smaller lower leaves leaving the taller longer ones, or just leave it how it is?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

pic update





































aquatic roots of pilea!!










the lotus in previous thread


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work Luke. That pilea has rooted real well for you.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Filter part arrived! External is up and running now so much better! 










creeping jenny is doing really well! wonder if it will flower?!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

I tested my water for the first time today

ammonia 0.25 ppm
PH 7.6
nitrite 0.25
nitrate 40

as the nitrate is high I have added some nitrate down hope this helps,

new pilea and floating plants


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Forgot to add I have two new inhabitants, new panda cories.

So the fuana list now is,

3 panda cories (shoaling nicely!)
4 kitty tetras
male/female betta (plan on getting one or two more females)
and a brittles nose pleco
and four amano shrimp


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Tank looks very nice. Keep up the experimenting with plants though!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

will do, just gotta wait for my next pay check to order more planters!!!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

luke20037 said:


> I tested my water for the first time today
> 
> ammonia 0.25 ppm
> PH 7.6
> ...


I'm surprised about the nitrite and ammonia. With the plants in the planters getting some nutrients from the water, you shouldn't have any ammonia or nitrite. Did you add some fertilizer to the planter cups? I have been wondering if that allows ammonia/urea to seep into the tank water, which would be consistent with your test results.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've got a root medic tab in each planter, maybe this is effecting the results?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I use Osmocoat in my planters, but very little, and so far I haven't had any problems from it, but I also never test the water, so I may have some ammonia or urea in my water too.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I tried using Osmocote once in riparium planters and it didn't go very well--I ended up with high phosphates and a wild greenwater bloom. I understand that Osmocote essentially works by osmosis, so it can dump all of its nutrients rapidly if in a permanently wet situation.

It might be alright to use in small quantities, so long as it is surrounded by plenty of clay-based gravel substrate, which would be expected to grab excess nutrients through cation exchange.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

pic update guys, put my bit of drift which has been soaking. Added 3 more female bettas.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

tested water again after vacation for a week

ph 7.6
ammonia 0.25 still!
nitrite 0
nitrate 40 have dosed nitrate down again


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Update on new plant its a Houttuynia Cordata Plena ( Orange Plant ) or (rainbow chameleon plant) simmilar to the other chamelon plant I have already in the tank.










tanks shots as it is now





































What do you guys think of how this tank is turning out?! I just wish I was more skilled with a camera!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I think you are doinging an A+ job! It has really grown in well.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks jake!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

This is looking very good, and obviously you are having a very good time working on it, so that alone makes it a big success.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks hoppy, I am defianitly having a great time! I think anyone who was considering converting to a riparium they should!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

hey guys, used up the last of the three planters so two new plants! Golden japanese rush and umbrella palm.



















and some updated full shots


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

jiggled things around abit and new growth, nest post will have moonlight leds in!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

You have really gotten those plants to grow well in there. Nice work! I never could get that _Lysimachia_ to grow well, but yours looks great.

You might be able to cover up that foam a bit better by moving a few stems about. I have also found it helpful to prune the growing tips so that the plants will grow more bushy and cover the rafts.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks again hydro, the reason the creeping jenny looks a bit strecthed is because it is! I've started to trail it across to trellisis now, looking forward to moonlight LED's now though!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

hey moon light LED's!!!!!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

It looks good. Pictures rarely do the moonlight LEDs justice. Isn't it relaxing to watch at night?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah its great, its in my bedroom so have it on a timer to go off when I've gone asleep!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice LED's.!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a really thin layer of "oil" on the top of my water when i disturb the water it breaks up, then reforms a while later, any ideas?


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

luke20037 said:


> I have a really thin layer of "oil" on the top of my water when i disturb the water it breaks up, then reforms a while later, any ideas?


I sometimes get this. Not covering my whole surface but still small areas in which I can see. 

+1 to what is this?


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Swan900 said:


> I sometimes get this. Not covering my whole surface but still small areas in which I can see.
> 
> +1 to what is this?


Protein or bacteria build up


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

I came back from a weeks vacation the day before yesterday and waterchanged and trimmed right back, was like a jungle even after a week!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow those plants are growing like crazy. Did you put fertilizer tabs in the planter cups?

That creeping jenny looks especially great. I really need to try that one out again sometime.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Woow. Looks like a jungle indeed. Turns out Im going to get another 2 females now so I will have 4 females Bettas for my male. How many do you have again? Ive got some nice pics of my fish in my journal too.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks hydro, yeah one root medic tab in each! I cut so many leaves off too!

Yeah its covering most of 3 rafts ow i want to train it to cover the top of the planters, it looks good because its growing roots down into the water!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

just a few shots of growth




























_spathilium_ bloom




























found a bot of pilea floating in the creeping jenny and it has started to grow! put it back to see how it goes!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Plants are looking very nice! Like the blooms! Just need that Creeping Jenny to follow them now and bloom too. Im also scared about the shortage of Corydoras _panda_ in and around London! Would be good to get an extra couple for the rip!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know if you have the space or budget for it, but you could get a really cool effect by growing that creeping jenny in a tank with more space front-to-back. I have done real well planting a few different bacopa species, which have similar creeping growth habits, in tanks with 45cm depth. When growing as a nice dense floating mat like you have there they look really nice.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Im scared theres no new posts showing the riparium with the moss on the rafters. It looks nice! Swan Neck


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

i really wish i could buy a bigger tank but me and my girlfriend are buying our first house and moving in soon so no spare money for tanks!
can any one give some tips on moving tanks?!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

luke20037 said:


> i really wish i could buy a bigger tank but me and my girlfriend are buying our first house and moving in soon so no spare money for tanks!
> can any one give some tips on moving tanks?!


Unless you are moving a very short distance, completely drain the tank, and if possible remove the substrate. Keep the filter full of water, put the fish in plastic containers with tank water. Then, set up the tank within a day or two at the new location.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok cool sounds good, Im moving half an hour away so not massive distance


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

pic updates


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Your riparium is looking great Luke. You must be feeding your plants right, because they have fantastic color and vigor. I also like how you got that moss growing on the trellis rafts.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

luke20037 said:


> ok cool sounds good, Im moving half an hour away so not massive distance


Even for a 30 minute drive I would completely empty the tank. The shaking of the tank during the move can cause leaks if you try it with either water or substrate in the tank. If you were going to hand carry the tank a block or two, that would be ok to do with the substrate in the tank. (My opinion, not supported by any data.)


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ive decided to completly trim back the creeping jenny! its taking over my tank and after a comment on another forum of it being untidy has made me really paranoid! 
The pilea on the left hand side which is underneath that massive diffenbachia leaf has almost all died the only remainin part its the stem closet to the light, guessing it didnt get enough light as all the other plants are healthy. 

Think I might shuffle the plants around again, any ideas please will be appreaciated on how to give it a good scape, inc submerged and the driftwood and the slate?!?!

thanks guys


----------



## TobasB (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice bet the fighter loves it.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Tanks lookin nice mate. I would be scared about moving it, have you thought of teleporting it?  I suppose it gives you the chance to rescape a little bit. Maybe add that bit of driftwood that is half out of the water. Would look nice, but then again you've already got a nice setup as it is. Ive nicked the missus'es camera to get some better shots of the tank aswell, I'll put em on later. Lol

Swan Neck


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

moved my tank to my new house and some plants have sufferd the move! ill post pic updates later


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Very sweet Rip!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> moved my tank to my new house and some plants have sufferd the move! ill post pic updates later


Don't worry, it happens! They should bounce back in a week or less. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Chrisinator said:


> Very sweet Rip!


thanks! ill post some updated pics of my semi palidarium turtle tank, need som insperation and looks like you know your stuff!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

JakeJ said:


> Don't worry, it happens! They should bounce back in a week or less. Can't wait to see pictures!


hopefully! The creeping jenny was beyond salvage, to be fair though i hadnt even seen my tank for 2 weeks as i had moved in my new house and left my tank at my parents, my bro looked after it! I havent dared test the water, done a massive 70% water change, fish seem healthy enough though, the creeping jenny has been cut right back near enough to shoots, hoping it will regrow.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow it's good to hear that your fish made it through that. 

I'm sure you'll have another nice planting soon enough. You got such fast growth from your plants on the first go-around.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

right so moved house now and eventually found some time to sort out my tank looking good, cut the creeping jenny right back as it melted a little but its started to grow back already! also trimmed the pilea as they where getting taller than the spathilium!


















































sorry for some refelctions in pics havent got blinds up in livingroom yet, still the tank isnt in direct sunlight


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Tank looks nice there mate. Still want those extra Panda corys though? 

Swan


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's looking great Luke. It looks as though the fish and plants pulled through pretty well. How long do you think before that creeping jenny fills the tank again?

That's a good way to manage that Pilea--just keep chopping it of on top and replant as it gets too tall. You can produce lots of extra that way too for trades.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That looks great! It doesn't look like anything went bad, but I'll take your word for it. One nice thing about ripariums is the ease of replacing planters when you need to replace a plant. All you need is a few extra planters and a place offstage to store the "B" team plants.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks guys! Hopefully the jenny will grow back real quick, i mean its more than doubled in two weeks! 
I think im going to order some more planters but havent got a spare tank to put them in! 
Need to think of a way around it, I really love craigthors riparium with his mister and emmersed crypts, hopefully get another tank soon and go that route!
Oh and swan i really want two more i think they have become extinct in southern england!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Just a quick note on my journal to say my male betta has died! I can't see a reason for his death as all the other fish are in great condition. Maybe the water quality isnt as good as it has been, I havent tested the water parameters for a while. Then again I thought bettas could tolerate harsher water conditions?
I really enjoyed my male betta, as you can see from all the photos of him, used to feed him by hand! Will replace him soon as I like the idea of a betta riparium.


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe one of the females killed him . Some of them can be just as nasty as males sometimes.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Those long flowing fins are a hard temptation for some other fish to ignore. Did he lose any finnage that you could see? I keep wanting to try one in a riparium, but I keep backing away when I read about how much smaller fish can harass a male betta to death.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

he did loose some finage and his eyes grayed over, he also just went and "sat" on the filter intake so his head was above water. I agree and I was a little worried when I first decided to put him in the tank but reading mixed opinions I thought I'd try anyway. The annoying thing is I've had him in the same tank with the same fish now for nearly a year! So possibly he died of stress of the move?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Have a new male betta so some shots!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Lukes Riparium--death of a betta :-(*

I have to say i really like the if u don't mind me calling it this, gothic look of this tank. Very cool. Subscribed

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

> I have to say i really like the if u don't mind me calling it this, gothic look of this tank. Very cool. Subscribed


No dont mind thanks!

can anyone please ID this plant and if it could be suitable for riparium use?


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

problemman said:


> I have to say i really like the if u don't mind me calling it this, gothic look of this tank.


What is a "Gothic" look? Any how does this tank have that type of style? Never heard that said on here before.The rip is looking very nice. Shame about the old betta, I liked that one! New one looking very nice though! I'll bring you those Crypt chasers I have for you to bung in one of your tanks, see if they grow.

Swan


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Lukes Riparium--death of a betta :-(*



> What is a "Gothic" look? Any how does this tank have that type of style? Never heard that said on here before.
> 
> Swan


It basically is dark and spookie to me with the dark colors


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Luke did you see that other message that I posted about that plant? It is an _Anthurium_ cultivar and it will probably grow well in a riparium. I have a couple plants of a similar one that have been gong for several months now. It will probably do best if you fill the planter cup mainly with hydroton pellets, with a cap of finer gravel on top, and situate the planter such that the plant crown is 1/2" or so above the water level.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

cool thanks hydro didnt see it but will give it a shot! I think i will take out a chameleon plant and see how it goes!

On a side note, im moving all my bettas to another tank along with the kitty tetras that are left.

So the two species of fish left in the riparium will be a brisstle nose plec and three panda cories.
I really want to make a tetra riparium and not sure which way to go? Either to have jus one species of 12 fish or have a mixed shoal?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

any ideas guys?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

In all honesty, it is up to you! Personally, I would get two schools of six tetra speices. Though, if you are redoing you stocking list... Why not make this tank a biotope! :biggrin: A South American biotope (aka biotype) would work well with your tank. A school of tetras, and maybe some _Corydoras_ for fish, and peace lillies, (or is it lilys?) _dieffenbachia_, _pilea_, and creeping jenny for plants. Just a thought from a biotope addict.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey guys two months have passed since my last post and a lots changed! No ripariaum anymore! The Planters lost all suction on the cups! The magnetic planters are brilliant but the suckers became worse Andworse so I decided to revert back to a full aqarium pics to follow soon


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Where are the converted Rip to aquarium pics? What plants and layout have you gone for? Havent seen this tank in ages!

Swan


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

luke20037 said:


> Hey guys two months have passed since my last post and a lots changed! No ripariaum anymore! The Planters lost all suction on the cups! The magnetic planters are brilliant but the suckers became worse Andworse so I decided to revert back to a full aqarium pics to follow soon


I can get replacement suction cups from TAP Plastics nearby store for a very low price, so I keep several on hand all the time. Otherwise the suction cup planters do become useless. I have been able to keep them working for perhaps a year at most before having to replace them. Fortunately it isn't hard to replace them. And, I don't find the magnetic type to be usable for me, for low water level ripariums, because I can reach down the back of the tank and inside the tank at the same time to position the outside magnets. I can visualize a simple tool to make that work, but I just stick with new suction cups.

Riiparium Supply might want to add 4 more suction cups to each planter, and increase the price by a couple of dollars or less to cover that. (Just a suggestion)

I hope you decide to go back and keep a riparium in addition to a full water tank - the best of both worlds.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I can send replacement suction cups in a bubble envelope pretty cheap if you might ever like to restart a riparium setup. 

I have had some of those clear vinyl cups still functioning well after 18 months+. They definitely stick a lot better than those harder plastic cups supplied with most aquarium heaters and the like.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

hi guys!!

I'm back! After buying my first house things have eventually settled down enough to carry on with a riparium! This is what my tank looks like at the moment



















sorry about poor pics havent got my slr at the moment.

Right down to business! 

Dug out my planters, and they were in a state! lots missing/dmaged so after a clean up heres what I've got left!










its going to have to be an order from devin I think!!

I'm putting together a plants list for the planters cups, maybe just keep the crypts in the submerged section for now, dont want to over crowd it.

being in the UK i cant get a lot of riparium plants you can in the US. So I will be looking back and considering some of the same options as before, obviously i will pioneering new plants as well!!

So hopefully all the old riparium faces are still on this forum, PLEASE PLEASE comment on this post, advise is always accepted and i'd love to know how you guys and your tanks are doing!!


Devin if you read this, or anyone from riaprium supply can you email me on [email protected] i need to place an order!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

oh another quick thing, i cannot remeber the name of the company i got my ferts for the planters from! any suggestions!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Luke this is Devin I'll send an email.

I wonder if those suction cups hold up better in harder water than in softer water(???). They never seem to wear out for me. I have some that are 2+ years old and still holding just fine. Anyway I can send some more for sure.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> oh another quick thing, i cannot remeber the name of the company i got my ferts for the planters from! any suggestions!


Did you get them from Root Medic ebefore? I think you might have.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

perhaps devin, really looking forward to getting this set up again, oh yes it was root medic thanks!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey I sent an email I hope that you saw it there.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Luke had a great planting going before inthe previous setup...



luke20037 said:


> pic updates


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

think im going to suspend the light from the ceiling to give plants a bit more room, also the plants that are in that set up where brilliant to use. So easy to grow!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Luke! Long time no post eh? Nice to have you back!

Not sure if you thought of this, but if you have the money, why not invest in some Riparium Supply Magnetic Planters? They'll never lose their suction.  The fact that the suction cups began to fail so fast has me perplexed. My planters have been used on and off for about a year and a half. And all is well. Did you by chance give them a soak in a vinigar/water solution? That usually helps when mine are being stuborn.

Sorry if I missed something, but what are you doing as far as plants go? Your last "planting" sure had a lot of _Pilea_, _Spathyphillum _and _Dieffenbachia_. Why not try a setup with some _Acorus_, carpeting stem plants, and some other accent plants? Just an idea.

Good luck with the tank!! Glad to have you back!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

hi jake!

would love to replace all my planters with magnetic ones but alas, not enough money! 

In my last set up I only had one spathilium, and on diffenbachia so will most probably use these again. 

will mostprobably use the creeping jenny plant again as it was a massive success.

putting in an order of supplys so should be up and running soon!

How have you (or anyone else) suspended their lights off the ceiling?!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Those were real nice plants that you had in your last setup and they sure grew well for you. It must have been those Root Medic ferts. I look forward to seeing what you do with this one.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

tommorrow ive decided to complety gut out my tank and start fresh. I'm going to keep the established water and media from the filter so hopefully the fish/plants survive the deep clean.
After a few months of neglect to the tank has made it filthy!
I have not got he equipment to fully set up the riparium as missing some parts from the planters but will still set up the tank maybe the light from the ceiling as it will be when completed.
So considering options for plants I'm going to use a few plants that I have used previous.


_anthrium cultivar_
_pileas_
_diffenbachia_
_houttuynia cordata_
_lysimachia nummulana_
_chamaedorea elegans_
_spathilum_

what I need now is a few ideas for a couple more plants i have not used before. 

Any suggestions I will have to try and find for sale in the uk but all suggestions are really welcome! I'd love to find another plant that blooms or has a spathe. On that I'm still not going to try to grow submerged plants emmersed only using "pond" plants and house plants.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I think Devin suggested it before, but I love _Acorus gramineus_ 'Ogon'. Great grassy background plant. You should deffinately be able to get some in the UK too.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah i had a simallar plant japanese golden rush, didnt really fill out when i used it, I think i'll look for some acorus


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

decided not to compltley gut out tank, kept all plants and fish in tank and just cleaned.



















looking much better just gotta wait for bits to plant up and we're on our way again!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

The tank looks really good! I really like the way/pattern you have those _Cryptocornes _planted.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks jake, How did you suspend you light from your ceiling?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> thanks jake, How did you suspend you light from your ceiling?


Just some "S" hooks drilled into studs and some jack link chain. If that doesn't work, you can deffinately just get some conduit piping and attach the chains to that as well. I think I will be doing some such thing when I get my new light fixture.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

what do you guys think of this idea? Putting up like a shelf above the tank and hanging the light below that? would solve the problem of hanging from the ceiling?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

got my slr back took a few shots, need to really try and understand how to use properly!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

need to clean glass you can see it in these pics lol


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

quick question guys, My rootmedic tabs will be arriving late next week, shall i plant up in my planters(without any root medic tabs), or leave them in their original potting until tabs arrive?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Plant now, add tabs later. If you have plants just sitting around, get them planted and going. They can survive a long while without fertilizers, so you should be fine. When you get the tabs though, make sure you put them deep enough in the planter. That may be a little hard, but I am sure you can manage.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It is actually preferable to plant without adding ferts right away because that encourages the plant to develop more roots faster.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok cool, just waiting on my riparium supplies then will pot up


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> ok cool, just waiting on my riparium supplies then will pot up


 roud:


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

hey guess what?! I got a bigger tank! getting it tommorrow will update asap!!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> hey guess what?! I got a bigger tank! getting it tommorrow will update asap!!


Double thumbs up! :thumbsup::thumbsup: How big is it!?!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

its still only a 60 litre but its a long, gonna be much better for riparium planting, I'm waiting for water to clear and ill post some pics!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I look forward to seeing this. You got such lush plants with your last setup. Did that box get there yet?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

no not yet i'm hoping tommorrow!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

right so just a couple of quick shots to show off my new tank! I got it second hand so had to really clean it up but has turned out great!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

WOW! That is such a nice tank! Slap a background on it(?) and you are golden!

Have you thought of spreading those rocks around a little more evenly? Instead of all grouped on the right?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah going to paint the back black like my previous set up, yeah the scape isnt 100% yet, I will move things around when planters go in, cant really do it without them!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> yeah going to paint the back black like my previous set up, yeah the scape isnt 100% yet, I will move things around when planters go in, cant really do it without them!


Sweetness! Keep it up!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely tank, nice looking start


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> yeah going to paint the back black like my previous set up, yeah the scape isnt 100% yet, I will move things around when planters go in, cant really do it without them!


You know what might look nice would b eto just paint a background for the undwerwater area and leave the emersed portion with just the clear glass behind. This would showcase the plants nicely against that white wall surface.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

2in10 said:


> Lovely tank, nice looking start


 
thanks!



> You know what might look nice would b eto just paint a background for the undwerwater area and leave the emersed portion with just the clear glass behind. This would showcase the plants nicely against that white wall surface.


sounds like a good idea! If I dont like it can always paint the rest black! I cant remeber what type of paint I used last time, was it gloss or matt or.....??


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

hey do you think this will be a decent riparium plant?



Pereromia ridiana 














or Begonia filiosa










or Maidenhair Fern 










or Begonia rex 










thanks guys


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Remember that the best plants for ripariums are those that live in the semi-aquatic marginal habitats in nature. They are both well-adapted to living in the water and they are also the best representation of that habitat.

That maidenhair fern might be a good choice. I have definitely seen maidenhair fern growing in streamsides.

Most Peperomia are epiphytes (live up in trees) but it seems like somebody did have one similar to that one you link in a riparium.

I would be less inclined to use begonias. I think I have seen a couple people try to use them in ripariums but they failed.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

ok cool thanks will order some soon


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Fittonia are other good riparium plants that are often sold as terrarium foliage. I think the most vigorous grower is the "white nerve" Fittonia.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

so out of all of the above which would go where in a riparium, planter.....or?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

any ideas?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd say that the _Pereromia _and the first _Begonia _would to OK planted on a Nano Trellis Raft while the maiden hair fern and the _Begonia __rex _would for sure do best in a Planter.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

only update is still awaiting riparium supplies!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That box still hasn't gotten there yet(?).

I wouldn't suggest the begonia. I have seen several failed attempts. That is more like a forest plant that needs moist but well-drained soil.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

No not yet!

Ok I've held back on ordering anything except the pilea as i don't think I have enough planters.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

at last its slowly coming together! will take better shots when its dark

oh and heres a pic of who was watching me!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's looking reat Luke. Looks like you got some good reliable riparium plants in there. It'll benefit a lot if you can get a black background behind the underwater area to hide those planters.

What a cute puppy!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah, i've two jobs to do, paint background and hang light off of ceiling. Just need my dad to come round my house as he has black paint!

lol thanks! he's a year old soon!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

just taken some better pictures now its dark, thinking of changing fish, not sure to what yet though




























love this rock


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

just a quick update, light sorted and back painted!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks great withthe black background on there.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

just trying to find a store that sells pileas, cant find online either!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

just an update, although I expected some melting on my crypts after uprooting and moving them to the new tank annoyingly its more than I thought. I've put root medic tabs in the substrate and am dosing liquid carbon daily and am dosing liquid ferts once a week, any more I should be doing?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> just an update, although I expected some melting on my crypts after uprooting and moving them to the new tank annoyingly its more than I thought. I've put root medic tabs in the substrate and am dosing liquid carbon daily and am dosing liquid ferts once a week, any more I should be doing?


Not that I know of. The Cryptocornes should bounce back soon, don't worry.


Tank looks great though! The new light and background do the tank wonders.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks jake, still cant lay my hands on any pilea! What other plants are good for rafts?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

other than the obvious plants on this website are any suitable for riparium use? If so which and wether it would be planter, trellis etc?


http://www.plantedtanks.co.uk/terrarium-plant-range-106-c.asp


----------



## RonPaul (Jul 10, 2011)

Luke, Glasshouseworks has tons of it: 
http://glasshouseworks.com/trop-p3.html
I don't know if they will ship to the UK though.
Cheers,
RP


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Luke have you looked for _Fittonia_? That is a real good one to plant on a raft.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

i think i have a fittonia but it dosent seem to be doing so well, its really floppy and not growing any roots


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah that plant takes a while to root, but it grows nice once it gets going. Can you get a picture of it?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep that's the right one. How long have you had it in there? You might do best ot put it in another enclosure with water and with a cover on top to keep the humidity very high until it grows roots. That is a nice plant but it takes a while to root.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

about 2 weeks now, ok cool ill try doing that thanks hydro


----------



## RonPaul (Jul 10, 2011)

Ouuufa, that plant looks sad 

Hey Hydrophyte, the plants you sold me have rebounded from shipping. The tank is looking great. I'll have some pics for you soon, been real busy. Later ...
RP


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> about 2 weeks now, ok cool ill try doing that thanks hydro


Yep that Fittonia just takes a while to grow new roots.



RonPaul said:


> Ouuufa, that plant looks sad
> 
> Hey Hydrophyte, the plants you sold me have rebounded from shipping. The tank is looking great. I'll have some pics for you soon, been real busy. Later ...
> RP


Hey that would be great to see your setup. You ought to start a journal thread.


----------

